# 12 week Saint Bernard puppy is VERY shy



## AliciaL (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi there - My family and I purchased a Saint Bernard puppy who was 8 weeks old when we brought him home. He was extremely tentative initially, but I chalked it up to the shock of leaving his litter, etc. We purchased him from a very responsible, well- regarded breeder, BTW. In the month that we have had him, I have worked daily on socializing him with new people by taking him many new places as well as having visitors to our house. Each time we encounter a new person I give them a few tasty treats to offer him. Despite my efforts, our puppy is still terribly shy with new people.... It took him five minutes to work up the nerve to come to a visitor yesterday! I am extremely concerned that this shyness could become an issue when he develops into a 150 lb dog! The breeder has offered to help in any way, but he is out of state.... Other than the shyness, our puppy is smart, extremely loving to the immediate family, and naturally a very mellow boy. I am beginning to feel like the situation is hopeless and he will never be able to overcome his innate fearfulness... We are working with a trainer who has encouraged us to continue what we are doing. In your experiences, can a shy dog overcome this and become loving and friendly to strangers? Are there any other strategies I should be trying to help build his confidence? Thank you SO MUCH for any advice you have to offer.... I am desperate to help our puppy overcome this. Thank you again!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

AliciaL said:


> Each time we encounter a new person I give them a few tasty treats to offer him. Despite my efforts, our puppy is still terribly shy with new people.... It took him five minutes to work up the nerve to come to a visitor yesterday!


It may have something to do with the approach / "delivery" they are using, especially if they're not dog-savvy people that are trying to help. ie: ignore, no eye contact, drop treats on floor rather than by hand, etc. If you feel these steps are needed, and they're not being implemented, then perhaps instructing people on the finer points might help.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it does have to do with approach/ context-- not sure how to explain it, but for example my very guardy/sharp giant schnauzer is extremely suspicious at home (she guards our fence, barks like crazy and is typical non friendly Terrier all the way), and our Bernese Mt dog is the same way(less terrier like but still barks and guards " his " fence line)-- but you take both these dogs to their fave (its been awhile for the Berner) off leash dog park, they know the "rules" it seems-- mingle with groups of dogs being walked by their handlers, ignore completely strangers walking, and even approach tails wagging the odd person or two (certain people seem to give off, I am a dog person, easy going and confident vibes and this seems to attract them)....who is beckoning to them.....
So I do think that the context matters-- It is harder in some ways for your dog to accept Other people in his Safe zone (he is needing to get used to the idea that Home/ safe zone has these Others entering into to.... Maybe have a set thing all visitor do-- ex-- If you could have babygated in an area that he can see the front door from (in my imaginary scenario he would be gated in the kitchen, with a view of the front door)-- you have all visitors, even some practice visitors, ring front door you answer the door exchange greetings, nothing too overexcited mind you, have visitor walk by kitchen - quickly at first dont linger and increase his anxiety-- and throw a couple of high value treats (bits of hotdog?) into the gated off area and walk by-- You are associating visitors with Treats at this point and are starting to turn around his shyness into expectation.... Does that make sense?....Sorry so wordy...


----------



## AliciaL (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you both for the suggestions! I think That my approach is flawed.... hopefully I haven't made the problem worse. I just ordered "The Cautious Canine" in the hope that I can help our baby overcome this issue.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

my only thought is not pushing your pup towards people, if the pup is reserved staying at a safe distance and observing the situation to make a decision over running away fearful can't find a safe distance and not wanting to observe the situation just wanting to run away. Be happy with a reserved pup who observes and then finds his comfort to come and investigate. That is a pup who is overly cautious but learning skills to work with their cautious nature.. If you push this type of pup into behaving how you feel he should behave on the timeline you set for his behavior you very well likely teaching him a negative experiences and turn a reserved cautious pup into a fearful pup who knows he will be pushed into a situation and will learn he must struggle to get away when greeting situation happens. 

My pup Adele highly isolated on the farm great foundation from her breeder for 5 months before me,, first time we went to class 10/ 11 months later.. her first reaction to a class environment was not comfortable end of leash looking for a comfort spot hugging the wall leading me. she found the corner and decided to stop there to watch this new environment. I let her have control of what was best for her, she was quiet, wasn't falling apart at the seams and we just stood there. 15 minutes she sat watching the other dogs active in the class, couple of double takes from her at particular dogs or movements in the room.. Then she laid down to watch with her head up and then rested her head down on her paws.. When she was completely relaxed I waived at the trainer and we left she was confident and interested walking pass the group of dogs and people doing their stuff and easily walked out the door and stopped to talk and greet the trainer for a few before we left. Many people felt sorry for the dog,???? She did great learned what she needed to learn at the level (she was at) great foundation to build on.. Adele loves classes .. I love a dog that is over the top in your face first one to investigate everything and anything,,, but that is the dog who will be the one to get bitten by the rattle snake.... I admire and appreciate a cautious dog,, they observe a situation and take the best path on their time line they learn positive skills for positive experiences,, this is the pup that will alert on a rattle snake and not get bitten.. There is value and positives in a cautious reserve pup,, unless you push them and turn a caution into fear.


----------



## MollieLoo95 (Feb 24, 2013)

First of all, sounds like you are highly knowledgeable about all of this. Kudos!
I would make sure that the guests are behaving correctly with the dog. Have them turn their bodies sideways (facing a dog is attack mode in dog language), not look at them (direct eye contact is likewise attack mode), and speak gently (obviously you don't want them screaming at the dog!). Have them hold out the treats at arms-length for starters so that he doesn't have to come too close.
If you can't really find a solution, don't worry too much. At least you don't have a barking or biting problem! And good luck!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

This may also be a fear stage of normal development, and with gentle socialization, he may grow out of it in a month or two.


----------



## AliciaL (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for the reassurance.... That's what I'm hoping too!


----------

